# [SOLVED] VM won't start w/ app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r3

## dogshu

I have a Windows VM that no longer starts after updating to app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r3.  When I click "Run" in virt-manager it just doesn't start.  There's no error messages in virt-manager.

I was seeing "virbr0: mixed no checksumming and other settings" in my syslog when trying to start it, so I thought that might be the issue.  But the VM won't start even after removing the network device.

There's no other errors in the logs or in the console other than this when I start virt-manager:

```
/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py:306: DeprecationWarning: Importing dbus.glib to use the GLib main loop with dbus-python is deprecated.

Instead, use this sequence:

    from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop

    DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)

  import dbus.glib
```

When I try to start the VM, this message briefly flashes on the console before it goes back to "guest not running":

```
graphical console is not yet active for guest
```

I tried removing my VNC Display device and re-adding it, but the VM still won't start.  I checked and the VNC ports are not in use on my system.

I don't have much else to go in with no error messages.  Anyone know how I might fix this?Last edited by dogshu on Mon Mar 26, 2012 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Bypass virt-manager and run the VM by hand.  Then you will get any error messages printed by KVM.

----------

## salahx

I had the same problem. Running via command prompt didn't give much helpful data, and the error log only had this cryptic error:

```
 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r3/work/qemu-kvm-1.0/memory.c:1239: memory_region_add_subregion_common: Assertion `!subregion->parent' failed.
```

Ultimately worked around it by using the "cirrus" driver instead of the "vga" for vide

Found a better solution: Use "virsh edit domain" and look for the line containing <type arch> and change "machine"  to pc-0.14 or higher (use "kvm-qemu -machine ?" to see what's available)

----------

## Hu

By definition, assertion failures are a bug in the program.  Please file it.

----------

## salahx

Someone already has already reported this: app-emulation/qemu-kvm-1.0-r3: VM will not boot with vga or vmvga bios.

----------

## dogshu

thanks, for my VM named "Windows", running this:

$ virsh -c qemu:///system edit Windows

then changing machine='pc-0.13' to machine='pc-0.14' fixed it.

----------

## VinzC

The question is why the heck does the GUI add parameters which we would not even suppose they exist and (mostly) we never use on the command line!

 :Evil or Very Mad:  When open source tools start doing the same kind of black magic as proprietary software! This really contributes to software components being disliked and distrusted as a whole. This is IMHO very questionable when it happens to open source software.

/end of rant

EDIT: I ran into the same issue.

----------

